# Help with art?



## beefshoes (Dec 8, 2010)

I am doing a Post-Rock album and I just wanted to post here and see if anyone would be interested in doing a little art for it. The album will not have a title, I just want something with snow on it and a cool symbol or something to identify it....if that makes any sense whatsoever.
JerradWilliams - If The End Comes (So Be It) on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Necris (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice clip from Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.


----------

